# Raining Reds



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Surely ONE of those reds tasted good


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with a quickie!  Did you catch the reds near a beach/back country transition? The color difference is interesting.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

the color diffrence is from being in the live well ;D ;D  from the water to my dinner plate in less than 2 hours


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work dude   and i bet that new motor pushed you back to the ramp at top speed too


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work! i think i might have to brave it soon if this weather does not change.


----------

